# Dog seems to be craving fruit



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

So is this a symptom of something missing in her diet?

Dora, my nearly 12 year old chow, has become crazed about fruit over the past year or so. She's having a lot of coat problems - her once gorgeously thick mane has dwindled down to nothing (you can see her skin through the hair) and she has bare spots. We did have a bout with lice last fall and got that cleared up, but her hair never did grow back. She eats Canine Caviar and we even tried Showstopper for the coat supplements, with no effect.

But now she's just frantic about fruit. I left her inside the other day and came back in to see that she had pulled a bag down that had bananas and little mandarin oranges in it, had eaten a WHOLE banana (she's a little thing, maybe 37 pounds) and had tasted 2 or 3 of the oranges. She's also pulled out banana peels and orange rinds and chewed on them at times. I've NEVER had a dog so drawn to fruit before!

Any ideas as to why she's doing this? I don't mind feeding her fruit, and since the whole banana didn't give her diarrhea I'll start adding more to her food. I no longer know what to do about her coat. Old, spayed chows often end up with poor coats but this was kind of sudden. She looks half-naked.

I posted this in the RAW feeding area since we're talking fruit .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Has she been to the vet lately? With the bad fur thing going on I would want to have her looked at and possibly do some bloodwork.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Have you had her Thyroid function tested recently? The coat issue might be thyroid related.


----------

